# BunnyMommy's Husband died today.



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2004)

They had 15 happy years of a very loving and beautiful marriage.


-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 9, 2004)

Words cannot describe how dreadfully sorry I am,as I know we all are. I have come to regard people here as a surrogatefamily and I only wish we could be there to help you out. BunnyMommy, Iwill be thinking of you and yours at this very sad time. God be withyou - Jan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 9, 2004)

[align=center]

OhBunnyMommy, I'm so verysorry!

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]_Big Hug BunnyMommy! We're always here for you._[/align]



[align=center]


[/align]



[align=center]_*Love always,*_[/align]



[align=center]_Laura, Mocha, &amp; Spice_[/align]


----------



## gjsara (Aug 9, 2004)

I am soo terribly sorry .i pray for your strength

sara


----------



## rabbitgirl (Aug 9, 2004)

hugs bunnymommy

God bless, and much love,

Rose


----------



## pamnock (Aug 9, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> They had 15 happy years of a very loving and beautiful marriage.
> 
> 
> -Carolyn




Such a fleeting time for such good people. You are in my prayers BunnyMommy.

Love,

Pam


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 9, 2004)

oh my goodness =( im so sorry to hear that! Itold my friend, and she says she's sorry too. If theres anything we cando to make this easier for you (doubtful), im sure anyone here would bemore than happy to do so. im so sorry =( 15 years?!? wow...


----------



## MyBunnyLovesMe (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness, I didn't even know he was sick oranything. I'm so sorry, BM. Meg Peppy and I give you lots of hugsduring this time.


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 9, 2004)

I know he is with God, and he is home,now. My heart is very heavy and aches for you,BunnyMommy! You and Sherman have captured all our heartshere, and we know your husband was an integral part of all thoseSherman adventures and supported you in every way. So,although I did not know him, I feel like I did and I know he was afine, kindhearted, upstanding, and loving husband to you.

Oh, BunnyMommy! You are in our thoughts and prayers thisevening. I wish we could be with you to offer more thanliterary support.

Buck


----------



## beans_mommy (Aug 9, 2004)

i am so sorry to hear of ur sadnesstoday......... bm u are in my thoughts and prayers and prayfor strenghth for u......always donna(beans_mommy) beans and twinkie


----------



## TrampNPigeon (Aug 9, 2004)

I am truely at a loss for wordsBunnyMommy. Just know that my husband and I are thinking ofyou and all your family during these hard times. *hugs*

-Cheryl


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Aug 9, 2004)

So sorry to hear about your loss. (((((hugs to you))))

Cristy


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Aug 9, 2004)

I justsat here looking at my keyboard trying to figure out what totype. I've lost grandparents, an uncle, my Mom...but to loseyour husband....I am so sorry....so, so sorry. My prayerswill be for you to find moments of peaceandcomfort.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 9, 2004)

"I thank God for the husband that He gave me. Hewas my true soulmate. I'll never find another like him. He allowed usto reach our 15th wedding anniversary."

Love,
BunnyMommy


----------



## Emmits_mom (Aug 10, 2004)

BunnyMommy, I am in shock anddisbelief. I cannot find the words to explain mythoughts. I cannot begin to imagine what you must be goingthrough, for I have not been able to spend 15 wonderful years in loveas you have. What a wonderful opportunity you have had, but Iam so, so sorry it had to be taken away from you too soon. Iam thinking about you constantly. Know that you are in ourprayers in this hard time. Stay strong, and I am confidentthat Sherman and your family will help you through this. 

-Love and many hugs,

Carrie


----------



## roberts_rabbits_2008 (Aug 10, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your lossBunnymommy. Our thoughts and prayers go out to you at such aterrible time i don't know you but i'm sure your a great person.

Robert


----------



## Sarah (Aug 10, 2004)

Bunnymommy, I am so sorry for your loss. Mythoughts are with you and your family. I know that nothing we can saycan make this any easier for you. Just know that we're all here foryou. Knowing you only through your posts it's clear that you are awonderful person, and I know your husband must've been a wonderful man.


----------



## Ty-bee (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss! You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HankHanky (Aug 10, 2004)

I am so sorry BunnyMommy,

Though I know your heart is heavy at this time you will eventually feelbetter. You will never forget but it will get easier. Your Husband willbe with you always in your heart and he will be looking over you intimes of need. Listen and he will speak to you in ways only you willunderstand. Though you may have much sorrow right now you have thiswhole forum to reach out to. Think of the good times and remember themalways and your heart will become less heavy. I am certain he wouldwant it that way. When we lose someone we love and who loved us back itis never easy to accept. Time will bring understanding. Please takecare of yourself. We ALL need you here.

Your friend Dennis,


----------



## Rowan (Aug 10, 2004)

Bunnymommy I'm in tears, I'm so so sorry. Myprayers have been with you and they will continue to be. I hope thatyou are surrounded by those you love to help you through this terribletime. I wish I could do something to help. Even though I've never metyou your posts have shown what a beautiful special person you are, andreading what everyone has writtento you I know I'm not alonein feeling such sadness for your loss of your beloved husband. May Godbe with you.

With much love

Kate


----------



## Cher (Aug 10, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

I too, am at a loss for words. Just know, we are only a click away for support and love ALWAYS..

xoxoxoxo

Much love, Cher


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 10, 2004)

OH bunnymommy, I am so sorry for you loss. If there is anything i can do just ask. May god be with you

love, darlene


----------



## Lissa (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh no.  May peace be foundin knowing that your husband is in a very special place. Heis now in the hands of God...until you meet again. Staystrong, take time to mourn, and know that my thoughts and prayers arewith you and your family.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Aug 10, 2004)

omg im so sorry!!!  you are in my prayers


----------



## babymommy (Aug 10, 2004)

Again, I too am at a loss of words.Sometimes, life hear on earth seem so unfair. It's hard tounderstand sometimes. I don't know you that well. Idon't even know how strong your faith in God is. All I knowis that he promises us a paradise in Heaven. Try to takecomfort in knowing that your husband is now in such a place and thatone day you will again be together. As stated earlier, onlytime will help to ease the pain. Remember the happy times andtalk to God often. 

I know that we will all be praying for you during this time.

Babymommy


----------



## Pepper (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss BunnyMommy.I didn't know he was sick or anything.


----------



## BunnyLover (Aug 10, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

I'm so sorry for the loss of your husband. I will be praying that you will find somecomfort in this terrible time.

God Loves You.

Lissa


----------



## pamnock (Aug 10, 2004)

My heart just breaks everytime I come on theboard and see this thread. BunnyMommy, you are in my thoughtsthrough this difficult time.

Much Love,

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 10, 2004)

For those unaware of why BunnyMommy's husband passed away, on Sundaymorning he had a massive stroke. BunnyMommy was told that he wouldn'tmake it past Monday, and he didn't. It was an incredible shock.

She does have family in her area. She also has her grandmother living in the house with her.

It's hard not to be affected when someone as lovely as BunnyMommy hasto live through this tragedy, especially considering that most of us'spoke' to her a few times each day and know her heart. 

_"Friends are the family you choose for yourself."_

When everyone goes home after the services are held and life startsback to it's routine for the rest of the world, that's when we will beable to help, support, love, and give back to BunnyMommy what she hasso generously given to us.

With BunnyMommy and you, I join in your sorrow and prayers.

-Carolyn


----------



## theilian (Aug 10, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

I'm truly sorry for your terrible loss. 

I've been on this forum for very short time, but I already learned howspecial you are. I hope you'll findthestrengthand comfort in this terrible time.


----------



## diamond (Aug 10, 2004)

You are in my prayers,god bless you and may happiness come.


----------



## QTbunnies (Aug 10, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

I have been thinking of you and your husband since I heard of hisstroke and praying for you so much. I am so sorry he didnt make it. Icannot begin to imagine the emptiness you are feeling. 

Your friends here in the UK are thinking and praying for you and your family at this difficult time.





Siobhan, Vickie, ryan and family


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 10, 2004)

My dear beloved friends and extended family,

I just stopped in for a brief while to get a lift. As you canimagine, I'm exhausted. We removed my husband from the lifesupport last night. When I walked onto the floor where theevent was to take place I found to my intense joy that the ENTIRE floorwas filled with friends and family coming to offer support and to saytheir initial goodbyes to my husband. Some of his coworkerseven showed up and offered prayers and words ofencouragement. The nurses couldn't believe that one man couldbe so loved. 

I've received phone calls from all over the country, people are makingvisits ... the overflow of love has been heartwarming. On theevening that I removed my husband from life support I was feeling alittle overwhelmed. Thephysician who delivered thenews to me that he was brain dead was extremely lacking in compassion.When I got home our own dear Carolyn had sent me the mostbeautiful floral arrangement. I cried tears of comfort for along while. I will always remember that act ofkindness. 

My note tonight is brief. I thank you all from the bottom ofmy heart for the wonderful expressions of sympathy that you haveoffered to me. You don't know how much it helps to ease mygrief. 

As Carolyn has told you, my husband was my true soulmate.Most people in life are not blessed enough to meet that one specialperson ... many times they marry and never experience the blissfulheights of true marital joy. I, however, attainedthat. God allowed my husband and I to see our 15th weddinganniversary on July 5th. In addition, when we first marriedwe set a list of goals of things that we wanted to accomplish andexperience together. We met every one of those goals exceptone by the time that he died. The one thing that we didn'texperience was to have a child, something that I will alwaysregret. Having Sherman though goes a long way towards helpingto fill that void -- in truth, he IS our baby. 

Thank you all again. You just don't know how much your wordsmean to me. I won't be participating regularly on the boardfor a while. I know that you will understand. Justknow that you remain in my heart. 

I love you all.

--BunnyMommy.


----------



## panacrent (Aug 10, 2004)

dearest bunnymommy,

ive been thinking of you , even though i haven't known what to saybecause i was afraid that it wouldn't help you, or it wouldnt come outright. you're so strong to be holding up like this. we are all so happythat you have support from those around you, and very very proud of youtoo.

please take the time you need and let us know every once in a while how you are doing. you know where to find us.

much love,

Katie


----------



## Meghan910 (Aug 10, 2004)

To BunnyMommy-

My heart goes out to you in this difficult time. I'll keep you, yourfamily, friends, and Sherman in my prayers. May your husband rest inpeace. 

Meghan


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 10, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

No worries, come back when you're ready. We're always here for you no matter what. 





[align=center]*Lots of love,*[/align]
[align=center]_Laura, Mocha, &amp; Spice_[/align]


----------



## 2bunmom (Aug 10, 2004)

Bunny Mommy, My thoughts havebeen with you since Sunday night and we heard the news about yourhusband being in the hospital. I can understand a little ofwhat you are going through as 2 of my family members have passed awaysince 2001.I feel so very sad for youbecause you have lost the person that you hold dearest in your heartand nothing we can say or do will take away that pain. I amsitting here in tears. I feel, as I am sure everyone on thisforum does, that there is more that we would like to be doing for youat this time.You havegiven so much loveand laughter tous. We will miss you verymuch but we also understand that you will need to taketimeto sort things out.Just know that welove you and we will be right here waiting for you when you are readyto come back. Surround yourself with family, loved ones andof course little Sherman. Do try to take care of yourself--Iknow how difficult that is at a time likethis. LoveBeckie


----------



## Wabbitwuv (Aug 10, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

Our hearts go out to you during this time and beyond. Thereis not much that I could say that has not already been said (and saidvery well, I might add.) I'm glad to hear that you havefamily close byto help you through this time. Ourthoughts and prayers are with you.

Wabbitwuv


----------



## trixiesowner (Aug 11, 2004)

I am so sorry BunnyMommy...

I'm praying for you with all of my heart...


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 11, 2004)

Dear BunnyMommy

You know we are here for you whenever you need us. Yourstrength and compassion at this time is a lesson to us all.Your husband was obviously a much loved and respected man, you weremade for each other. God bless you, your family andSherman,and may your husband rest in peace

Jan


----------



## pamnock (Aug 11, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

It's wonderful to hear that you have so many friends to offersupport during this time and that your kindness to others has beenrewarded with such an outpouring of love.

We are all here for you in the difficult weeks ahead.

Much Love,

Pam


----------



## Rowan (Aug 11, 2004)

BunnyMommy

You aresomuch in my heart and prayers at themoment. The way you wrote about your life with your husband and howmany people came to say their goodbyes to him moved me more than I cantell you. Thank you for taking the time to write at such a time. Likeeveryone else I'm thinking of you.

With much love

Kate


----------



## darlenenicole (Aug 11, 2004)

Dear Bunnymommy...I am so sorry to hear aboutyour loss. I am happy to hear of all the support surrounding you atthis difficult time. Please take time to yourself to mourn. TIme aloneis always a good remedy as with all the love and support from familyand friends. Brighter days will come for you..it just takes time. 

All my love..Darlene


----------



## Lissa (Aug 11, 2004)

For you...


----------



## Dolores Lindvall (Aug 11, 2004)

Death of a loved one is very hard toswallow. I'm so glad that you have many friends and familyclose by. It is said that to everything, there is aseason. I'm very sorry to hear that yours is one of sadnessat this time. Please accept my sincere sympathy at thistime. The Good Lord and you will take care of the rest.

- Dolores


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Aug 11, 2004)

My dearest Bunnymommy.

As so many have already said. I have been thinking about you andpraying for you since I found out. When I pray it is usually forselfish reasons but this time I really hoped my prayers would beanswered andyour husband would wake. I am so sorry I haven'treplied earlier than this. This is the first time that I have hadchance to come round. Everythingthat I have beendoingsince I found out I would stop and think'Iwonder how he is doing?'. Having just found out I want to give you allmy love and prayers for you at this time. Love you lots my friend.

Vickie


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 11, 2004)

I am so sorry BunnyMommy. I cannot even imaginethe grief you are feeling at this time. Know our thoughts are with youand that we'll be here for you when you are ready.


----------



## Foofy (Aug 11, 2004)

BunnyMommy

Don't really know what to say, other than I am so sorry about yourhusband. My thoughts andprayers go out to you fromthe UK at this very sad and difficult time. So glad to hear you havelots of friends &amp; family to support you at the moment. Plus youhave all your friends right here on the forum as well.

Sue


----------



## dreamgal042 (Aug 11, 2004)

I think i speak for everyone when i say

WE LOVE YOU BUNNYMOMMY!!!


----------



## bluebird (Aug 12, 2004)

Bunny mommy im so sorry about your husband,ill say a prayer for you.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 13, 2004)

To BunnyMommy's Friends,

Just thought you'd like to know that the Wake for her husband will beon Tuesday (August 17) and the funeral will be Wednesday (August 18).


-Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 14, 2004)

I really have noidea how I could have missed this post. God bless you and yours, BunnyMommy. Is there an address to the funeral home that we could sendflowers or cards to? Did your husband have a favorite charity, or onewe could send donations to in his name? Keep those friends and familyclose. There is much love awaiting your return here.

Minda


----------



## dmmcnair (Aug 14, 2004)

BunnyMommy, 

I am not on the board a lot and don't know anyone very well yet, butplease accept my condolenses for your loss. It is so hard toknow what to say to someone who has lost a loved one, and sometimes I'msorry is not enough. I lost my mother last year and it wasvery hard on me, and I can't even imagine how you feel. Youare blessed that you and your husband had 15 years together.I am sosorry for your loss. You are in my prayers.

God Be With You in your time of need.

Dawn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 14, 2004)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> I really have no idea how I couldhave missed this post. God bless you and yours, Bunny Mommy. Is therean address to the funeral home that we could send flowers or cards to?Did your husband have a favorite charity, or one we could senddonations to in his name? Keep those friends and family close. There ismuch love awaiting your return here.
> 
> Minda




Dearest ElfMommy,

* * * * * * * * *
Murray Brothers Funeral Home
Cascade Chapel
1199 Utoy Springs Road, SW
Atlanta, GA 30331
404-349-3000

In memory of Mr. Daniel Woods

* * * * * * * *

BunnyMommy's husband was just ordained as a minister a couple of monthsago. That could give you some kind of direction to go in if you don'twish to go the flowers route. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 15, 2004)

BunnyMommy has checked this post and is so grateful and moved by it.She's not able to reply at this time in the way she would like to, soshe's just taken a peak in, 'under the radar'.

As she said, "Please continue to lift me up in prayer". 

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Today is BunnyMommy's husband's wake and tomorrow is the funeral.

Please keep her in your prayers at this difficult time.

There is a guestbook that is on the ajc.com website. You mayor may not be able to get to it via this address:http://www.legacy.com/atlanta/Guestbook.asp?Page=GuestBook&amp;PersonId=2505365&amp;GuestPage=1

-Carolyn

P.S. Pamnock, if there's such an area to relay our sympathiesfor Dearest Little Abi, please let us know. Even though Idon't know the family, I'd like to pass on my condolences.


----------



## foofoosmom1 (Aug 17, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

May God's love grant you strength to get through this difficult time. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Donna


----------



## Buck Jones (Aug 17, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Today is BunnyMommy's husband's wake and tomorrow is the funeral.
> 
> Please keep her in your prayers at this difficult time.
> 
> There is a guestbook that is on the ajc.com website. You mayor may not be able to get to it via this address:http://www.legacy.com/atlanta/Guestbook.asp?Page=GuestBook&amp;PersonId=2505365&amp;GuestPage=1....


I accessed it fine with the link you provided, Carolyn. Thank you for doing that for us all.

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank YOU Buck for telling me aboutit.



-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Aug 17, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> P.S. Pamnock, if there's such an area to relay our sympathiesfor Dearest Little Abi, please let us know. Even though Idon't know the family, I'd like to pass on my condolences.




Carolyn,

I'll try to get more info. Abi's parents are Danny &amp; Odessi Steinmetz of Ohio.

Thank you so much,

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Don't go through too much trouble. Iwouldn't want to inconvenience you, Pamnock, or invade their privacy,but if I'm able, I'd like to let them know that people are praying andthinking of them.

Thanks.

-Carolyn


----------



## babymommy (Aug 17, 2004)

It's strange at how small the world reallyis. That is actually only about 30 minutes from myhome. I just read the guestbook, it is very obvious that hewas truely a wonderful person and loved by many.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

babymommy wrote:


> It's strange at how small the world really is.? That is actuallyonly about 30 minutes from my home.? I just read the guestbook, it isvery obvious that he was truely a wonderful person and loved bymany.




Well then, babymommy,

When I go down to visit BunnyMommy, we'll look you up.



-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Aug 17, 2004)

I think some people need to make a trip toAlberta and bring some certain bunnies alongtoo.

_cough_Fauna_Tucker_Sherman_cough_lol

_*HINT HINT*_


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks for the invite, Laura. 

We just might take you up on that some day. 

:dude:

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 18, 2004)

"In this sad world of ours, sorrow comes to all, and it often comeswith bitter agony. Perfect relief is not possible, exceptwith time. You cannot now believe that you will ever feelbetter. But this is not true. You are sure to behappy again. Knowing this, truly believing it, will make youless miserable now. I have had enough experience to make thisstatement."

-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## babymommy (Aug 19, 2004)

> Well then, babymommy, When I go down to visit BunnyMommy, we'll look you up. -Carolyn




I'm listed. It would be very nice to actually meet you.

Babymommy


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 20, 2004)

babymommy,

After all is settled an in good time when and if BunnyMommy's ready fora visitor, Buck, the Missus, and I may just take a ride down there, orat the very least, meet up while we're there.? 

If this does happen, we'll keep you in mind to have lunch with.

-Carolyn?


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 20, 2004)

"Please send BunnyMommy my condolences. My heart breaks for her. Icouldn't stop cryin. As soon as I feel better, I'll be sending a card.Please let her know that I will be keeping her in my prayers. If thereis anything I can do, please don't hesitate to ask, okay? 

It's so not fair. Poor BunnyMommy. When something like this happens,you can't help wonder why God allows such horrible things to happen tothe best people. 

I'll let you go, I need to dry my eyes.

Love Always,
Tina"

(Also known as Dajeti2)


----------



## JessicaRabbit (Aug 28, 2004)

Oh BunnyMommy, I am so terribly, terribly sad tohear this news. I apologize for my late reply but know that our heartsgo out to you in this time. You have more friends than you know, andthree very heavy hearts (mine, Clay's and Jessica's) here in Arizona.We just love you so much.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Aug 28, 2004)

Thank you so much, JessicaRabbit ... * hug *. Everyone's just been so wonderful. You can'timagine how all of the love, well wishes, concern, and expressions ofsympathy help to soothe the pain and grief. 

I feel so blessed to have such wonderful people rooting, encouraging, and praying for me.


----------

